# New 5 Vegas Tradicion Humi Came today



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

I have to say, this is a beautiful resting place for my smokes. I was really impressed with the artwork on the outside. Was also impressed with the size. I might actually be able to fit 100 sticks in here (unlike my other "100 capacity" which has held 75 max).








I've placed a couple 84% Bovedas in it and now I'm playing the 2 week waiting game.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

nice!!! Where did you pick it up???


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Devil site got me with this one! Not a bad price though.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

That looks really nice, much better than it does online. Good buy bud!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

That thing is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks good Ryan! Cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

That is a great looking humi, bet you loved filling it up!


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Pandyboy said:


> That is a great looking humi, bet you loved filling it up!


Haven't started filling it yet, still letting it season. It's on day #2 and I'm trying my hardest not to open it up and have a peek!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

ryanbish said:


> Haven't started filling it yet, still letting it season. It's on day #2 and I'm trying my hardest not to open it up and have a peek!


Sweet, I think thats the one I saw on CI that comes with cigars. Looks nice! Dont open it, its hard, but try not to.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

That is a very sharp looking humidor! Love the art work.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree. That artwork looks beautiful. I be digging me some 5 Vegas.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

very nice humidor!


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks great. 
I'm sure it'll be full in no time.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Pandyboy said:


> That is a great looking humi, bet you loved filling it up!


Emptying it is more fun.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow! That is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

That looks very nice. I have thought about getting the man o war one, but I have given up on wooden humidors in the Florida heat.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice pick up Bro! FYI-If you follow Hurf n Turf's seasoning method, you can fill that puppy in about five days! Enjoy!


----------

